# No dije nada a nadie



## Durnett

I'm wondering why I've heard Spanish speakers say "No dije nada a nadie" instead of "No *le *dije nada a nadie"

I was under the understanding that the indirect object pronoun *le *was always required. Would "No dije nada a nadie" be considered informal Spanish?


----------



## The Newt

I suspect it's because "nadie" isn't a real person, but you'll have to wait for a native speaker's opinion to be sure.


----------



## gato radioso

People use both forms on a daily basis.
"Le" might sound a bit clumsy here as it's a bit redundant, but it's a very subtile nuance.
In fact you can hear it from native speakers twenty times a day.


----------



## gamboler

Resultados buscando la frase en google: *No dije nada a nadie*, 44.700 entradas. *No le dije nada a nadie*, 57.900 entradas.
Yo soy español y es cierto que ambas formas se usan indistintamente en el lenguaje hablado y escrito, sin que una parezca más coloquial que la otra. Es más, en el lenguaje hablado, suele omitirse el "le" en este caso. Si quieres indicar pluralidad de personas, puedes poner "les". Por ejemplo: No *les* dije nada a mis amigos, aunque también sería correcto "No dije nada a mis amigos"


----------



## S.V.

"Absence of the redundant pronoun in such cases depersonalizes the indirect object and would be natural in official documents or business letters when a formal tone is recquired" _Butt_​
I would agree with Newt "nadie" is partly the reason. Gamboler's sentence with 'amigos' would be more common with _le_.


----------



## GAC0903

Lo correcto es decir "no *le* dije nada a nadie". Muchas personas no usan el "le" cuando hablan de manera demasiado informal, pero formalmente, la manera correcta de decirlo es agregando "le".


----------



## Durnett

Ah, Thanks for the help you guys! this was bugging me for quite some time.


----------



## Marco PCA

Magict799 said:


> Lo correcto es decir "no *le* dije nada a nadie". Muchas personas no usan el "le" cuando hablan de manera demasiado informal, pero formalmente, la manera correcta de decirlo es agregando "le".


I agree with Magic799


----------



## S.V.

[...] cogió el tren sin decir nada a nadie (Galdós)
Y avísote que no digas nada a nadie... (Cervantes)
Cuando juramos no decir nada a nadie... (Borges)

_Elena no dijo nada a nadie_ (RAE)


----------



## Marco PCA

S.V. said:


> [...] cogió el tren sin decir nada a nadie (Galdós)
> Y avísote que no digas nada a nadie... (Cervantes)
> Cuando juramos no decir nada a nadie... (Borges)
> 
> _Elena no dijo nada a nadie_ (RAE)



Buen punto, tienes razón. Aunque "*No le dije* nada a nadie" es diferente.


----------



## User With No Name

Would it be fair to say that, in general and not referring specifically to this sentence, that the best option for non-natives is to include the "redundant" indirect object pronoun?


----------



## chileno

Durnett said:


> I'm wondering why I've heard Spanish speakers say "No dije nada a nadie" instead of "No *le *dije nada a nadie"
> 
> I was under the understanding that the indirect object pronoun *le *was always required. Would "No dije nada a nadie" be considered informal Spanish?



Maybe the following will help you, in English.

No le dije nada a nadie = I didn't say anything to anybody.

No dije nada a nadie = I didn't say anything. To nobody.  Or maybe I said nothing to nobody.

Would that help?


----------



## S.V.

They mean exactly the same. With _le_ it is just more colloquial. I do not know why Marco and Magict thought it sounded wrong.

But you would be right to add it whenever personal pronouns (_él, ella_, etc.) or names are used, though in formal writing it is also omitted, as Butt & Benjamin explain.


----------



## Durnett

Yes, thank you chileno. When you put it that way I can see why the _le _would be optional. The _a nadie _is serving the same purpose in both sentences, but, like specifying "To nobody" afterwards, it's not connected to the verb in the same way.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

La frase sin el uso de "_le_" es una expresión básica que sirve para comunicar una experiencia o vivencia personal donde no se incluye la participación (aunque haya habido) de terceras personas:

_No dije nada. -- Dije algo
No comí nada. -- Comí algo.
No dormí nada. -- Dormí algo.
No leí nada.  -- Leí algo.
No escribí nada. -- Escribí algo._

Y se pueden agregar detalles a esta experiencial personal:

_No comí nada hoy.
No dije nada hoy.
No dije nada a nadie.
_
Cuando agregamos el "_le_", estamos *explicando *(necesariamente a oyentes reales o a nuestra personita interna) que la experiencia personal incluye la interacción con terceras personas:

_No *le *dije nada a nadie _(ni a él, ni a ella, ni a ellos, ni a los otros, ni a mis amigos, ni al comité, ni a Justin Trudeau, etc.)


----------



## S.V.

Esa es la diferencia entre _"no dije nada" _y_ "no *le* dije nada *a nadie*_".

Pero la diferencia entre "_no dije nada *a nadie*_" y "_no *le* dije nada *a *_*nadie*_"_ es solo de registro, y acaso un matiz en que _nadie_ es más indefinido.

Las gramáticas no les explican por qué decimos "_le dije a Mario_" en vez de "_dije a Mario_", solo que así es; por lo que los extranjeros tienen que acostumbrar el oído, o hacer como User sugiere y agregarlo 'siempre'. En este caso, _nadie _no impone_ le_ como _Mario_ haría normalmente.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

S.V. said:


> ...la diferencia entre "_no dije nada *a nadie*_" y "_no *le* dije nada *a *_*nadie*_"_ es solo de registro (....) Las gramáticas no les explican por qué decimos "_le dije a Mario_" en vez de "_dije a Mario ... _



La diferencia, además de registro, es de posibilidades (más que de opciones). Eso justamente quise comprobarle a Durnett. Recordemos lo que él planteó: "I was under the understanding that the indirect object pronoun *le *was always *required*".

Obviamente la finalidad del lenguaje es explicar la realidad y por eso diremos siempre a alguien más: "le dije *a* Mario", porque ¿por qué habríamos de decirnos esto a nosotros mismos?, ¿Lo harías en silencio S.V.?, ¿solamente usando el pensamiento?

Lo que sí destaco es tu acertado comentario de que los estudiantes del español deben acostumbrarse tanto a escuchar como a incluir el "_le_" en su aprendizaje del idioma.


----------



## S.V.

En inglés y otras lenguas, con un complemento basta:* I told Mario... = Yo dije a Mario*. Pero el español repite los complementos directo e indirecto:_ *Le* dije a Mario. A Mario* lo* vi_. En inglés esto no tiene mucho sentido, por eso batallan. La pregunta era por qué con _nadie_ valía con _le_ y sin_ le_.

Pero todo esto también sigue reglas 'arbitrarias': "_A nadie dijo_" no es oracional o común, como "_A nadie le dijo_", porque _nadie_ está antes del verbo. El caso opuesto de _Vi a Mario_, que ya no necesita _lo_.

PD: Aquí (h) mencionan que "_No daba dinero a nadie_" y similares también se dan en la lengua oral.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Agradezco tu paciencia conmigo S.V.  Después de leer tu enlace me di cuenta que tú empleas en tus explicaciones palabras técnicas, mientras que yo digo cualquier cosa que me parezca lógica sin saber a ciencia cierta si estoy en lo correcto.

Efectivamente, es como dices, se trata de registros. --- Mejor que aprendan contigo que conmigo 

Fíjate S.V. que tardé en encontrar la frase "_No daba dinero a nadie_", porque muy ilusamente fui a una versión _searcheable _de la Nueva Gramática, y resulta que no aparecía la oración. Y que me pongo a buscarla "manualmente" (sí, leyendo párrafos enteros de "golpe") hasta que me rendí.

Resulta que en la versión del 2010 no aparece. Han eliminado ese ejemplo. ¿Será que a los de la RAE les dejó de parecer "de tipo oral"?

Mira otros cambios (bueno, tanto como "cambios" no, pero si son modificaciones en la presentación):

*2009↓*


> 35.4g
> En el registro conversacional (...) se siente poco natural la ausencia de doblado (...) como _Di la noticia a mi marido_ (...) en lugar de _Le di la noticia a mi marido_, ya que la primera variante se asocia con un nivel de lengua más formal.


*2010↓*


> 35.2.3b
> En muchos casos, la ausencia de duplicación se asocia con un registro más elevado: _Dio la noticia a su marido_ ~ _Le dio la noticia a su marido._



*2009↓*


> 35.4j
> Se ha observado que la presencia del doblado es también significativa en los complementos indirectos de dirección o término como en (_Le_) _acerqué la silla a Marisa_, pero cabe pensar que está influida por la posible interpretación del dativo como simpatético. En general, en los complementos indirectos de dirección o término se admiten las dos opciones, pero en la lengua oral predomina la variante con doblado (...)


*2010↓*


> 35.2.3d
> Se percibe también un cambio de significado cuando se elimina el pronombre en los complementos indirectos de dirección o destino. Así, en _Acerqué la silla a Marisa _se entiende que se mueve una silla hacia la posición que ocupa cierta persona, mientras que en _Le acerqué la silla a Marisa_ puede entenderse igualmente que se hace algo en provecho de esa persona (dativo de interés), sin que se conozca el destino del movimiento que se menciona.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, el de 2010 debe ser el "Manual", una versión más corta. Ese tampoco lo he leído. 

Debí haber escrito 35.4h en vez de sólo (h). Este es el buscador para la NGLE, puede ser como Google pero con granitos de arroz. Puedes buscar por ejemplo "a nadie (clic en _Curs_. para mostrar solo ejemplos), combinarlo con ctrl + F, para buscar aquellos con "le " (con espacio). Ya ni recuerdo el tema del hilo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

¡Versión corta dices! Son más de mil páginas de letra pequeña. Gracias por el buscador de la NGLE. El tema del hilo es el uso de "le", pero me dedicaré al inglés. 
¡¡¡¡Buenas noches S.V.!!!!
LOL


----------



## Amapolas

Magict799 said:


> Lo correcto es decir "no *le* dije nada a nadie". Muchas personas no usan el "le" cuando hablan de manera demasiado informal, pero formalmente, la manera correcta de decirlo es agregando "le".


Al contrario, como ya explicaron otros compañeros, sin el pronombre es más formal. Y no es un error.


----------



## yazmin_beya

Podria decirse: "*I didn't say a word" o "I didn't say anything to anyone/I didn't tell anybody/anyone*


----------



## Bevj

yazmin_beya said:


> Podria decirse: "*I didn't say a word" o "I didn't say anything to anyone/I didn't tell anybody/anyone*



Hola yasmin
Durnett no está pidiendo ninguna traducción.  La pregunta es si hay que incluir el pronombre 'le' o no.


----------



## User With No Name

¿Sería justo decir que, si bien es normal omitir el pronombre en ciertos casos específicos ("nadie", lenguaje formal o legal o cuando el complemento no es una persona, como "Escribí una carta a la NASA"), lo típico en el habla cotidiana es incluirlo?

Porque aunque sé que no es incorrecto como tal, una frase como "Dije a Juan que no podía ir a su fiesta" no me suena muy natural. (Aunque repito que no soy nativo, claro.) ¿O sí?


----------



## S.V.

Yo tampoco la diría nunca al hablar, User, confía en tu oído. 

Con NASA es menos 'personal', especialmente sin "_la_": _El niño que escribió a NASA_. Es un poco indefinido, como_ nadie_ y _cualquiera_.


----------



## SevenDays

Durnett said:


> I'm wondering why I've heard Spanish speakers say "No dije nada a nadie" instead of "No *le *dije nada a nadie"
> 
> I was under the understanding that the indirect object pronoun *le *was always required. Would "No dije nada a nadie" be considered informal Spanish?



Language isn't just grammar; language is _sound_ as well. The sentence sounds/flows better with *le*, so this is what I'd call the "default form; it's how we speak.

But of course you find speakers saying "No dije nada a nadie." Strictly in terms of syntax, the canonical order subject-verb-complements doesn't require the use of the "le" pronoun. It is when this canonical order is altered (putting, for example, the indirect object_ before_ the verb) that "le" becomes a necessity.


----------



## S.V.

All pronouns were much _freer_ in the formative years of Spanish (indeed, even articles: «_porque ome piensa vanidades de pecado_» (1343), like indefinite _man_ in English). I think being able to omit the expressed subject, all the while not 'expecting' the verb in a _set_ position (and any verb taking 80 different forms), did help solidify a verbal 'cue'.

We went from "_que le no diría sino verdad_" (1492) to _*no le temo a las arañas_; a completely solidified order _no + le_, in which the plural_ les_ does not matter, as_ le_'s only purpose is to 'predict' the IO a few words later.


----------



## Marco PCA

Bueno pero retomando la pregunta original, en el habla cotidiana yo nunca diría "No dije nada a nadie" por ejemplo:

- ¿Por qué les dijiste mi secreto?
- Yo no *le* dije nada a nadie

*A mi parecer me sonaría extraño o como que alguien  no está hablando adecuadamente si alguien dice "Yo no dije nada a nadie" en este caso. Quizás es algo regional, así como en España suelen decir "le he visto" en situaciones en las que en México diríamos "lo he visto". Incluso dentro de un mismo país hay variantes en la forma de utilizar el lenguaje.


----------



## S.V.

Es cierto que en México usamos _les_ vacíos para todo. _Órale, quihúbole, ándale, éntrale, apágale, préndele, cámbiale a la tele_, raras en otros países.

Un argentino también dijo que era incorrecto, y allá repiten el directo: _la vio a Mariana tomando comprimidos_ (5.2b)_._ Debe influir quizá.

Más curiosidades para los extranjeros.


----------



## Agró

¿En México decís "algui*é*n"?


----------



## Marco PCA

Agró said:


> ¿En México decís "algui*é*n"?


Para ser honestos hay mucha gente que sí jaja pero en mi caso es un error


----------



## Amapolas

S.V. said:


> Es cierto que en México usamos _les_ vacíos para todo. _Órale, quihúbole, ándale, éntrale, apágale, préndele, cámbiale a la tele_, raras en otros países.
> 
> Un argentino también dijo que era incorrecto, y allá repiten el directo: _la vio a Mariana tomando comprimidos_ (5.2b)_._ Debe influir quizá.
> 
> Más curiosidades para los extranjeros.


Lo que pasa es que siempre hay gente muy rápida para tachar de incorrecto lo que le es ajeno, y hay muchos que no comprenden que hay *variaciones regionales* de la lengua, todas aceptables y aceptadas.


----------

